# HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO LAY HER EGGS?



## Carol S

Today Chloe dug a nest. At first I thought it was just a test nest as she left and went and ate some food. Just to make sure that she was not covering up the nest and had already laid her eggs I checked and there were no eggs. A few minutes later she went back and started digging the nest again. She has a huge backyard enclosure to lay her eggs, but she chose to lay them right at the entrance/exit to the tunnel to one of their hides. 

She has been pushing (head going in her shell) for the last 3 hours or so and is still at it. How long does it usually take to lay their eggs and start covering up the nest? To make matters worse one of my females decided she wanted to go into the tunnel and thus stepped and walked over the top of poor Chloe when she is trying to lay her eggs. I was afraid she would leave the nest, but it didn't seem to bother her. Then a few minutes later the same female had to come back out and sit behind Chloe sniffing Chloe and being all curious. 

Chloe's behind is facing the rock/concrete to the tunnel so I cannot see if there are any eggs in the nest so far or if one is stuck. Does her progression with laying seem normal as I worry about her perhaps being perhaps egg bound? I got her last summer and this is the first time she has laid eggs for me. 

Thanks for any information.


----------



## tortadise

What species is chloe?


----------



## Tom

Seems normal to me. I've had sulcatas take from 2 to 12 hours, depending on temps.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata

Ya it's a process. I've had to take off work and school when my torts lay because its usually an all day process and I don't leave the eggs in the ground. I take the egg as soon as its laid to prevent the eggs from cracking. They don't mind me there but other tortoises can be a nuisance. 

I'd recommend moving the other female who's bothering her. I have a female that's the same way when it comes to bugging other torts laying.


----------



## Carol S

UPDATE: Chloe laid 5 eggs. (Chloe is a Russian Tortoise). I carefully dug the eggs up and put them in a container on soil with soil on top. I am going to keep them in my office overnight which is warm. I will place them in the incubator in the morning when the temperature and humidity are stabilized in the incubator. I have been tweeking it all day trying to get it exactly right and I am almost there. 

I am using HatchRite as the incubation medium. It said to just put it in the container. It did not say to add water so I did not. According to the Internet I guess the mositure is already in the medium. I am aiming for a temperature range of 88-89 degrees and a humidity level of 70-80%. Does this sound okay? 

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata

Yes your temps and humidity look good for incubation.


----------



## Carol S

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Yes your temps and humidity look good for incubation.



Thank you!


----------

